
PICO-8 Lighting by hand #1: the thin dark line - wyldfire
https://hackernoon.com/pico-8-lighting-part-1-thin-dark-line-8ea15d21fed7
======
dschep
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13598182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13598182)
and there are already 3 other parts to this series published, most posted here
too, just google for those comments ;)

~~~
detaro
slightly related, am I the only one getting annoyed by links first circulating
under the authors medium account and then suddenly moving to hackernoon for a
second round?

